# Wanting to meet other mums Marbella/Nueva Andalucia area



## elisa75it (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Elisa, I am from Italy but have lived in the UK for 20 years. I have just moved to the area 2 weeks a go with my 4 year old daughter although I have lived in CDS before, but that was long time a go! I would like to meet other mums with similar age children as feeling a bit isolated. Back in the UK we had a good network, meeting often with other mums for coffee/drinks/playdates/cinema/afternoon at the park etc.. Please get in touch with me if you are interested in meeting or please direct me to the correct forum. Thank you!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Your daughter is eligible to attend Spanish state school and you might want to consider trying to register her to start perhaps after Christmas. It is an excellent way to integrate into your local community and there is always a chance that there might be other British or Italian parents with children at the school. Our son who is 3 1/2 starts on 10 September - big step for us, nothing to worry about (he told us yesterday) I'll play with you when you pick me up from school so little step for him - and we know it will start a big change in our lives in Spain. Check out the local British mags many of which carry ads for mums and toddlers groups. We joined one when we arrived here and now have some very good friends as a result.


----------



## elisa75it (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you!! my daughter is starting school tomorrow however I have had a look at papers and only saw toddler groups nothing for her age range in Marbella or Nueva Andalucía..if you know of any please let me know and if you are around and want to meet for coffee please get in touch!! Elisa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elisa75it said:


> Thank you!! my daughter is starting school tomorrow however I have had a look at papers and only saw toddler groups nothing for her age range in Marbella or Nueva Andalucía..if you know of any please let me know and if you are around and want to meet for coffee please get in touch!! Elisa


if she's starting school tomorrow then you'll soon have a network of mums to talk to & other children her age to play with!

you might find gym/dance/art/music etc type clubs for her advertised at the school or the local ayto

if she has the energy after a full day at school - in my area, apart from June & Sept when they stay 9 til 1, they are at school 9 til 4:30 - that's a long day for a 4 year old!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our boy will be at school from 9 til 2 until he is 6 when it is 9 til 4. Times are area dependant!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Our boy will be at school from 9 til 2 until he is 6 when it is 9 til 4. Times are area dependant!


well yes, exactly....... that's why I said 'in my area'.........


----------



## Pilarmartin (Jul 20, 2014)

*Meeting mums near puerto banus*

Hi!!

If anyone is interested in having a play with kids and mums or dads. We will love to meeting you and your kids. 
My husband is Australian, I am Peruvian and my two daughters (3.5 years old and 8 months born Sydney. 
We will live near puerto banus from August 18th 2014 

Please send me an email to coordinate our play day)

I am looking forward to meeting lovely people, and get to know that beautiful place


----------

